# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Đi " chợ trời" Thái Lan

## yeuhanoi

Du lịch Thái Lan được biết đến là thiên đường mua sắm, từ những sản phẩm thủ công đơn giản nhất cho đến những sản phẩm hàng hiệu xuất xứ danh tiếng của thế giới, với vô số mức giá cả khác nhau, đáp ứng nhu cầu của mọi tầng lớp trong xã hội. 

_Chatuchak có thể coi như là một “nhà kho” khổng lồ của hàng dệt may, đa dạng về chủng loại, rực rỡ về sắc màu và cực kỳ ấn tượng về giá cả._

Chatuchak nằm trên đường Panothynin với khoảng 15.000 gian hàng các loại, mỗi ngày tiếp đón hàng trăm ngàn lượt người tới mua sắm. Chợ thật sự có một sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt, không chỉ với phụ nữ mà với cả đàn ông, từ trẻ em tới người già ,khách du lịch trong nước hay khách du lịch nước ngoài, khi đến Bangkok và có dự tính đi shopping, thế nào cũng được giới thiệu tới Chatuchak.

Chợ Chatuchak có chỉ họp vào cuối tuần, những gian hàng được thiết kế di động ngoài trời. Chợ mở cửa từ 8h sáng đến 6h chiều vào 2 ngày thứ 7 và chủ nhật.

Khu chợ sầm uất bậc nhất này có rất nhiều cổng ra vào chia làm nhiều khu vực cắt theo chiều dọc ngang. Ở giữa chợ là khu ăn uống và các loại cây cảnh, nơi nghỉ chân. Để thuận tiện cho việc mua sắm, ban quản lý đã bố trí những bốt cung cấp thông tin, nơi bạn có thể hỏi đáp và nhận những tấm bản đồ miễn phí của khu chợ.

Chợ Chatuchak có đầy đủ tất tần tật các loại hàng hóa từ đồ rẻ cho đến các hàng cao cấp như: từ rắn sống, gà sống đến hoa cỏ, cây cối, trái cây tươi , từ các gian hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ đến các đồ mỹ phẩm tiêu dùng, đồ điện tử ,kiếm ,mã tấu ….

Chiếm phần nhiều diện tích là các mặt hàng may mặc, đủ chủng loại như quần áo, giầy dép, túi, cặp, balo…và giá cả nếu so với hàng Việt Nam là rẻ hơn. Tại đây có rất nhiều các gian hàng áo phông chất lượng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan, Campuchia hay các nước thứ 3 khác. Đặc biệt cũng có các mặt hàng của nhiều hãng nổi tiếng trên thế giới như Polo, Gap, Lacoste…với chất lượng tốt, giá hợp lý. Ở chợ Chatuchak, khách có thể trả giá thoải mái. Những người bán hàng sẽ vui vẻ giảm giá món hàng, hoặc họ xin lỗi vì không thể bớt giá được nếu hàng bán đúng giá.

_Chợ Chatuchak có đầy đủ tất tần tật các loại hàng hóa từ đồ rẻ cho đến các hàng cao cấp_

Để đi hết những dãy quần áo này, có khi bạn phải đi mất cả một ngày. Theo kinh nghiệm những đi du lịch Thái Lan thì nên đi ngang, xuyên qua các khu để biết hết những mặt hàng có tại chợ chứ đừng đi dọc từng dãy dài.


Nếu bạn là dân “phượt” và muốn mua những đồ đi “phượt” thì hãy đến gian số 18, có hẳn một thế giới những đồ đi bụi cho bạn lựa chọn, từ balo, dao, đồ leo núi, bình tông nước cho đến túi đựng máy ảnh, giầy đi bộ, lều bạt…tất cả đều có trong khu chợ này.

Đồ Handicraft, chiếc khuyên tai cho đến cái vòng đeo tay treo khắp gian hàng. Bảo đảm bất cứ chị em phụ nữ nào đi qua đây cũng sẽ phải ngó nghiêng và mua cho mình được một cái gì đó. Giá cả hàng hóa ở đây muôn hình vạn trạng, nhưng khá “dễ chịu” với túi tiền của nhiều du khách du lịch vì là những sản phẩm địa phương chứ không phải hàng cao cấp hay hàng ngoại nhập. Có những mặt hàng được bán với giá chỉ 15 bath một món (hơn 10.000 đồng) như vòng đeo tay tết bằng dây và hạt gỗ, móc khóa, dây đeo điện thoại thủ công…


Khi đã mệt mỏi và hoa mắt vì mua sắm thì bạn hãy dừng chân tại khu hàng ăn uống để dùng thử những món của đất nước Thái Lan. Bên ngoài khu chợ, có nhiều món ăn vặt ngon như kem dừa, đựng trong trái dừa xiêm rất ngon hay như món kem ống. Ngoài ra còn có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn cho bạn, từ các món nướng, các món ăn nhanh đến các món nước trái cây thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng….

_Bên ngoài khu chợ, có nhiều món ăn vặt rất ngon_

Chợ  Chatuchak có sức hút mãnh liệt, du khách giống như bị quyến rũ khi đến đây. Cho dù ngay từ sáng tinh mơ, lúc đầu óc còn minh mẫn, ai có dặn lòng là đi xem thôi, không mua gì cả, thế nhưng đã đến cái chợ trời này khi cuối ngày ai cũng tay xách tay mang, khệ nệ, rã rời hai chân hai tay… Cho dù không có nhu cầu mua sắm gì, thì chắc chắn đi lượn 1 vòng cũng có hàng tá thứ muốn mua. Nếu bạn có dịp đến Bangkok vào ngày thứ 7 và chủ nhật thì không nên bỏ lỡ cơ hội mua sắm hay đơn giản là dạo chơi chợ Chatuchak.

*Thông tin cho bạn:*

- Khu chợ trời Bangkok nổi tiếng này có rất nhiều gian hàng, phân thành nhiều khu vực khác nhau, tuy nhiên sẽ rất dễ xảy ra tình trạng đi loanh quanh 1 chỗ, vì thế hãy lấy tháp đồng hồ giữa chợ là mốc, đi ra 2 bên.

- Lưu ý là chợ rất nóng, nóng kinh khủng, bạn nên ăn mặc thoáng mát, và mang nón. Nếu mỏi chân thì bạn cứ leo lên mấy chiếc xe điện chạy chạy, đưa đưa, đón đón khách, sẽ không tốn tiền.

- Có nhiều cách để tới chợ Chatuchak từ bất cứ nơi nào của thủ đô Bangkok, đi lại vô cùng thuận tiện với chi phí rất rẻ như xe buýt (loại có điều hòa gồm các tuyến số 502, 503, 509, 510, 512, 513), buýt thường tuyến số 77, tuktuk, taxi, xe ôm …

1.  Đi bằng BTS (skytrain): Các bạn cứ đón xe từ bất kỳ trạm nào, và chọn điểm đến là Mochit, sau khi đến trạm Mochit, bạn sẽ thấy có 1 công viên, đi vào công viên này, băng ngang qua nó, sẽ đến chợ Jatukjal

2.  Đi bằng MRT (metro): Bạn cũng đón MRT và chọn điểm đến là “Chatuchak Park”, bạn sẽ trồi đầu lên ngay công viên, và cứ băng xuyên công viên theo con đường trước mặt là tới.

3.  Đi bằng taxi: Cứ việc leo lên, nói địa điểm, trung bình từ trung tâm đến Chatuchak chỉ khoảng 150 bath. Có thể nói là “Bài chatuchak market, krap” hoặc “Bài chatuchak market talad, krap”.

4. Đi bằng tuktuk: Phương tiện thô sơ hơn, giá không rẻ hơn taxi là bao, lại mệt cái phải trả giá. Để hỏi giá bạn có thể nói:
- Bài chatuchak talat tháo rài? (Đi đến chợ chatuchak giá bao nhiêu?)
- Họ sẽ trả lời, ví dụ: “loi/roi há xịp baht” (150 baht) (loi = roi = 100, phát âm sai là “loi”, phát âm đúng là “roi”, cũng như người Việt mình ít ai nói “100 trăm”, mà thường nói “1 chăm”
- Bạn trả giá: “lot dai mai ?” (bớt được không?)
- Ví dụ họ sẽ bớt: “loi xì xịp” (140 baht)
- Bạn muốn đưa ra giá 120, “loi dzi xip dai mai?”
- Nếu họ đồng sẽ nói “krap pom” nếu không thì nói “mai dai”




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## sacpin

nhìn có vẻ giống chợ trời của VN

----------


## sharing83

Giống VN, nhìu hàng hóa quá nhỉ

----------

